# 3 batches of fry coming!



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

As some people know I have 3 pregnant platys.
They all have had the white anus for a couple days
I want to save the fry but my tank has 16 fish
So it's really impossible.
I have a breeder trap and this is my first batch
The Mickey mouses have been in for a few or one day.
Speckles-1 day
Pura-3 days 
But fire my red wag, is close but she isn't used to it yet.
She is sorta calm.Speckles is Super calm.
Pura is kinda energetic-calm.
Pura is the one I can see eyes in.She also is
The biggest one,and has the largest gravid.
She's has birthed in my tank before, but ALL
of the fry got eatan.
Can you post about your first experience with fry?
It would be VERY helpful.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

First livebearer fry. One day, there they were.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

there are some mothers that will eat the fry, some don't. And fishpunk, be a little more helpful, no need to be so hostile, if you aint gonna help, dont be the non-helpful version of john...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Hostile? You asked my first experience with livebearer fry. I answered. I brought home the fish one day, the next day, there the fry were.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

ok whatever, im not going to argue...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yannis....he's not being hostile...that is exactly what happened to many people when they first got into the hobby..the exact same thing happened to me..i bought a couple of swordtails and put them in a 10 gallon tank.....i knew the female was pregnant ; but had no idea when she would drop....a few days later i looked in the tank and there were babies all over the place...the only live bearers i have right now are guppies and endlers..
i keep lots of hornwort in the tanks so when the females drop most of the fry have someplace to hide and survive..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 to john 

and yeah first live bearer fry kinda just whoop there it is.

it was the birth of a black molly fry that i witnessed at the age of 5 that got me undeniably hook on this hobby!

now what i have learned over the years of breeding for traits/keeping/crossing lines to make new lines/SECRET strain guide well that stuff can't be summed up in a post or ten.

trick is keep them alive the rest is just mother nature.


one major addition/free tip to this before i post it;

If you keep your fry in one of the clear breeder traps you can "train" your fish not to eat their fry. Once they bang their noses on that clear breeder box enough times they learn it hurts to try to eat the babies and they totally stop chasing them.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

See, you asked about first experience, not about lessons learned over the years. I have 4 tanks with livebearers and I've published on some of them. If you want advice on how to best deal with the fry, that's a totally different question than the one you asked.


----------

